# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Polícia Federal deflagra operação contra tráfico de corais

## Nuno Vaz da Silva

A Polícia Federal, em conjunto com o Ministério Público Federal, deflagrou na manhã desta quarta-feira a Operação Nautilus, que visa reprimir a extração, comércio e exportação ilegais de fragmentos de recifes de corais brasileiros, destinados ao mercado nacional e internacional de aquariofilia.

Os policiais estão cumprindo 14 mandados de prisão temporária, 64 mandados de busca e apreensão e 53 mandados de condução coercitiva nos Estados de Pernambuco, Bahia, Paraíba, Ceará, Distrito Federal, Espírito Santo, Rio de Janeiro, São Paulo, Minas Gerais, Paraná, Santa Catarina e Rio Grande do Sul.

Foram efetuadas também buscas na Alemanha, Holanda e Dinamarca, e instauradas ações investigativas no Canadá, Estados Unidos, Reino Unido, França e Argentina.

No decorrer das investigações de duas empresas e uma exportadora, em 2007, foram descobertas 16 t de corais para consumo interno e 20 t que seriam exportadas. Já em 2008, foram detectadas extrações ilegais de 90 t de corais do litoral norte de Pernambuco, Bahia e Espírito Santo, que abasteceriam o mercado internacional. No mercado interno, os corais eram extraídos e enviados para 23 empresas localizadas em oito Estados brasileiros.

A comercialização ilegal de corais alimenta a indústria de ornamentação de aquários, tendo como principais destinatários países como Argentina, Canadá, Reino Unido, França, Holanda, Alemanha, Bélgica, Dinamarca, Itália, Grécia e Áustria.

Uma de cada quatro espécies marinhas vive nos recifes, incluindo 65% dos peixes. Os recifes estão para o ambiente marinho da mesma forma que as florestas tropicais estão para os ambientes terrestres, ou seja, os maiores centros de biodiversidade do planeta.

Ao mesmo tempo, a perda de corais prejudica as perspectivas de uma vida melhor para as populações costeiras. Quase meio bilhão de pessoas vive num raio de 100 quilômetros de um recife de coral, e muitos dependem deles para alimentação e emprego. Só no Brasil, 18 milhões de pessoas dependem direta ou indiretamente desses ambientes. Cerca de um quarto do pescado nos países em desenvolvimento, dentre eles o Brasil, vem de áreas de coral que proporcionam alimentos para aproximadamente um bilhão de pessoas, só na Ásia.

Os presos irão responder pelos crimes ambientais de exploração de campos naturais de invertebrados aquáticos sem licença (detenção de 1 a 3 anos ou multa), transporte e comércio de espécimes de coleta, apanha ou pesca proibida (detenção de 1 a 3 anos ou multa), extração ilegal de recursos minerais (pena de detenção de 6 meses a 1 ano), bem como por formação de quadrilha (reclusão de 1 a 3 anos), contrabando (reclusão de 2 a 8 anos), falsidade ideológica (reclusão de 1 a 5 anos), receptação qualificada (reclusão de 3 a 8 anos, e multa) e usurpação de patrimônio da União (detenção de 1 a 5 anos).

http://jbonline.terra.com.br/extra/2...160411594.html

Enfim :Admirado:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas, pelo que ví da reportagem a maior parte da apreenção foi de rochas vivas e halimeda.
Corais foram poucos e em sua maior parte estavam mortos.

----------


## Mauricio Foz

De todas as fotos e filmagens que vi, era somente rocha viva ou alga calcarea como esta previsto na legislação.
Se os coletores não eram licenciados pelo IBAMA, tem que prender mesmo. Agora se existe uma legislação que permite e as restrições são seguidas é outra estória. De novo vemos Policia Federal e mídia fazendo um grande estardalhaço por pouca coisa. 
Enquanto isso a farra dos cartões corporativos continua sem explicação, o fome zero desapareceu, a transposição do São Francisco vai acontecer quer queiram ou não, O sr. Lula viajando literal e figuradamente, o dinheiro na cueca nunca foi explicado, a compra do dossie na eleição sumiu da midia, o carequinha, o delubio, Zé dirceu e outros safados continuam livres. 

Mauricio

----------


## Abílio Oliveira

> De todas as fotos e filmagens que vi, era somente rocha viva ou alga calcarea como esta previsto na legislação.
> Se os coletores não eram licenciados pelo IBAMA, tem que prender mesmo. Agora se existe uma legislação que permite e as restrições são seguidas é outra estória. De novo vemos Policia Federal e mídia fazendo um grande estardalhaço por pouca coisa. 
> Enquanto isso a farra dos cartões corporativos continua sem explicação, o fome zero desapareceu, a transposição do São Francisco vai acontecer quer queiram ou não, O sr. Lula viajando literal e figuradamente, o dinheiro na cueca nunca foi explicado, a compra do dossie na eleição sumiu da midia, o carequinha, o delubio, Zé dirceu e outros safados continuam livres. 
> 
> Mauricio


Ola Mauricio
 Com todo o respeito uma coisa não tem nada a ver com a outra, não é por um poder politico ser corrupto que não se deve dar o devido valor a este tipo de iniciativas.
Pelo que me deu a entender estamos a falar rocha e corais para o mercado de aquariofilia ...
As barreiras de coral estão a desaparecer e com elas toda a sua biodiversidade se não se tomar medidas, como estas, não estaremos tambem a contribuir com os nossos hobbies para o seu fim???????????

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

De facto isto só deve servir para operação de chame, segundo sei a Amazónia continua a ser queimada sem descriminação, e a madeira do "pulmão do mundo" exportada em grandes quantidades, impunemente.

----------


## António Vitor

> Ola Mauricio
>  Com todo o respeito uma coisa não tem nada a ver com a outra, não é por um poder politico ser corrupto que não se deve dar o devido valor a este tipo de iniciativas.
> Pelo que me deu a entender estamos a falar rocha e corais para o mercado de aquariofilia ...
> As barreiras de coral estão a desaparecer e com elas toda a sua biodiversidade se não se tomar medidas, como estas, não estaremos tambem a contribuir com os nossos hobbies para o seu fim???????????


Proibir retirando valor económico ao ambiente natural, é como dar um tiro no pé...

Eu explico, se o ambiente natural não poder ser rentabilizado...podem ter a certeza que vai desaparecer...

As pessoas deixam de ter rendimentos vindos do reef, agora nos corais pode ser complicado a renovação depois da colheira, e portanto algo sustentável pode ser dificil, mas julgo que mesmo dificil deve-se criar condições para que ocorra de uma forma sensivel a tal sustentabilidade.

chamo a isto o mal menor, se for economicamente rentável o reef será protegido pelas populações...como é óbvio.

proibir por proibir é garantir que haja pouca racionalidade, e os parasitas depois ficam à solta e vão destruir na mesma, e sem sustentabilidade.

As pessoas que habitam nas zonas, sem o tal rendimento vindo do reef...ficam alienadas do que se passa...

Que melhor policia para os reefs que as próprias populações?
não existe...

não me venham com tretas....
Se as populações retirarem dalí provento, serão as primeiras a alertar para os tais "pparasitas", promovendo a tal sustentabilidade.

é o que eu penso...

extremismos ecológicos descartando o homem da equação é do pior fundamentalismo que existe.
porque mesmo que isso beneficia-se a natureza sem o homem, o homem não faz parte da natureza também?

enfim...

----------


## Jorge Neves

Amigo António Vilar
Vai desculpar-me a franquesa,mas já deu para eu perceber que o amigo tem a pancada dos fundamentalismos.Sei que è uma expreção muito na moda ,mas tambem sei que não deve servir de bandeira para tudo no qual não estejamos de acordo.
È claro que o homem faz parte do todo que è este grão de areia no qual habitamos,mas fica claro tambem que è o predador de topo.È claro que as leis ambientais servem e só para tapar o sol com a peneira,na medida do interesse de cada Estado e a sua força no contesto Internacional.È claro que as populações têm que se servir dos recursos ao seu alcance e fica tambem claro... e aí partilho a sua visão...que terão que ser eles a linha da frente para o combate ao saque.Porém as opiniões que tenho lido no Forum são contra aqueles que não são população,não são governo,mas sim marginais que na busca do lucro fácil não respeitam as leis e as normas instituídas...em suma os vampiros deste mundo agora mais globalizado.
Penso que esta àcção da policia brasileira (descutível)tem como principio racionalizar e sustentar este comércio,a fim de poder minimizar os impactos que ele cria e que tanto o António como eu e todos os outros que são amantes de este hoby contibuem para que exista.
Espero com isto não ter ferido a sua suscetibilidade,pois nunca foi essa a minha intenção,mas sim em meu ver separar àguas.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Abilio leia novamente com atenção o que escrevi.

*Se os coletores não eram licenciados pelo IBAMA, tem que prender mesmo.

Agora se existe uma legislação que permite e as restrições são seguidas é outra estória.*

Tem que prender mesmo, todos os que enriquecem destruindo o bem comum e principalmente os que se aproveitam dos recursos do estado.

Carlos essa estoria de amazonia ser o pulmão do mundo, tambem ja foi derrubado, o que a floresta produz durante o dia, consome durante a noite. Na verdade os oceanos são os maiores consumidores de CO2 do planeta. e se voce acredita que deve plantar uma árvore para cada 1000 litros de combustível que consome, pense bem, se todos resolverem fazer o mesmo, não teremos terra suficiente, isso é outra bobagem.

Mauricio


Mauricio

----------


## António Vitor

Fundamentalistas, estava a me referir a um tipo de "guerreiro" da greenpeace, que se pudesse destruir a humanidade para que a natureza ficasse limpa...o faria...

Não estava a referir-me a ninguém neste forum, e muito menos aos politicos e à policia brasileira.
como é óbvio só o facto de termos um reef empacotado vai contra tudo o que este tipo de ecologista defende!

Aquilo que tem de existir é REGRAS, e essas regras são as bases da democracia, é impossivel viver em democracia sem regras, seria uma anarquia...

E isso é mau...
portanto o que eu queria dizer era que se este tipo de intervenção foi para aplicar as regras, e as regras permitem de alguma forma a preservação e a exploração dos recifes, estou de acordo...

Se for tipo TUDO PROIBIDO, como é hábito aqui em portugal onde tudo o que é selvagem é proibido até uma mosca, se capturares uma mosca na legislação portuguesa estarias a cometer um grave crime...

Estou a falar a mais pura das verdades, matar também é um crime...é um animal selvagem, mas se vier de países exoticos já será permitido...
estranho não?

Estou a falar a verdade, mas claro ninguém aplica esta lei a este extremo.l

Existe pessoal nos verdes que para eles proibiam tudo e a malta tinha de comer relva para sobreviver...

Desculpa a sinceridade notei algum paternalismos nas suas palavras, a sabedoria não é pertença de ninguém...e sei que concordarás comigo ninguém tem a verdade suprema...
e nem tudo é preto e branco...

Existem gradientes cinzentos muitos mesmo...

Abraço!
António Vitor

----------


## Carlos Dias

> Abilio leia novamente com atenção o que escrevi.
> 
> *Se os coletores não eram licenciados pelo IBAMA, tem que prender mesmo.
> 
> Agora se existe uma legislação que permite e as restrições são seguidas é outra estória.*
> 
> Tem que prender mesmo, todos os que enriquecem destruindo o bem comum e principalmente os que se aproveitam dos recursos do estado.
> 
> Carlos essa estoria de amazonia ser o pulmão do mundo, tambem ja foi derrubado, o que a floresta produz durante o dia, consome durante a noite. Na verdade os oceanos são os maiores consumidores de CO2 do planeta. e se voce acredita que deve plantar uma árvore para cada 1000 litros de combustível que consome, pense bem, se todos resolverem fazer o mesmo, não teremos terra suficiente, isso é outra bobagem.
> ...


Concordo plenamente, mas acabar com a maior cobertura vegetal do mundo não deve ser a solução de certeza.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Curiosamente na semana que passou estive no Brasil e mais propriamente em Salvador da Bahia e como gosto de mergulhar  e de fazer caça submarina entrei em contacto com o IBAMA para me informar se precisava e como se processava em relaçao a obtençao de uma licença para o efeito.

Foi me respondido que precisava de um Licença do tipo C que custa 60 reais e que se pode adquirir, e pagar em qualquer casa loterica.

Pois ao chegar ao aeroporto de Salvador dirigi-me a unica casa loterica que la conheço e pedi para fazer a tal da licença e responderam-me que nao sabiam do que se tratava e que deveria contactar com alguem do ministerio da "agricultura" cujo balcao  ficava alguns metros mais a frente. Dirigi-me la e porque o funcionario tambem nao sabia do que se tratava ligou a um amigo, mergulhador, caçador (apeneia e com garrafa) que ao telemovel me respondeu "Deixa la cara, essa gente nao chateia. Nao perca tempo com isso..."
Bom, porque nao me convenci la procurei outro sitio e la consegui pagar a tal da licença como o IBAMA me tinha indicado e la fui para a praia de Ipitanga e de Pituba de material nas maos. Curiosamente ao chegar la e por ser estranho naquelas bandas houve alguns "colegas" que vieram ter comigo. Curiosamente fiquei a saber que era o unico com licença por ali mas o que mais me custou, e para quem conheçe a Praia do Forte, foi quando la cheguei para ir mergulhar e fotografar os corais que la ha  me deparei com corais partidos e um monte de gente a disparar arpoes para peixes Anjo e Achanturideos aos quais eles chamam de Peixes Barbeiro e que dizem fazer uma Moqueca fantastica.

Pois que eu julgava que a praia do forte era um zona protegida do IBAMA e do projecto TAMAR de defesa da natureza mas mais uma vez descobri que ninguem tinha licença e que tambem ali, apesar dos funcionarios do projecto TAMAR andarem a passear pela praia, ninguem tem licença para nada e realmente ninguem chateou nem perguntou nada. Agora que aquilo esta um vergonha isso esta. Alias assim que as tiver prontas vou por aqui algumas fotos.

Posto isto acabo por nao entender qual a euforia desenfreada para este genero de operaçoes relampago quando por outro lado ninguem se entende nem ninguem fiscaliza nada de nada... Nao concordo contudo que nao se cumpra a lei mas acho que o incumprimento as vezes se deve ao habito de nunca se fiscalizar...

E uma pena mas eu deixei la os meus 60 reais da licença. Aposto que o IBAMA deve ter estranhado...


Abraço a todos

----------


## Mauricio Foz

É isso que quero dizer, se fez e faz muito estardalhaço por uma coisa digamos pequena e tantas outras coisas pequenas e muitas realmente grandes não recebem qualquer atenção. Neste governo, chamar a tv para mostar principalmente a policia federal fazendo seu trabalho é rotina, quando a policia deveria realizar seu trabalho e muito mais sem qualquer tipo de propaganda, faça, prenda quem deve ser preso, investigue quem deve ser investigado, longe dos holofotes, longe da midia simplesmente faça.
Eu nunca vi uma operação da policia federal apreendendo contrabando de armas ou munição.

Mauricio

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

> Ola Mauricio
>  Com todo o respeito uma coisa não tem nada a ver com a outra, não é por um poder politico ser corrupto que não se deve dar o devido valor a este tipo de iniciativas.
> Pelo que me deu a entender estamos a falar rocha e corais para o mercado de aquariofilia ...
> As barreiras de coral estão a desaparecer e com elas toda a sua biodiversidade se não se tomar medidas, como estas, não estaremos tambem a contribuir com os nossos hobbies para o seu fim???????????


Olá Abílio

Penso  que você foi muito feliz em suas palavras. Mas te explico o pensamento rebatido por ti:

É que aqui no Brasil as pessoas têm o péssimo hábito de dizer: "Se o governo é corrupto, todos podem fazer o que quiser", com a natureza, inclusive; afinal o governo é corrupto!.

É por isto que estamos no patamar que estamos, frente às Nações do Velho Continente.

Não sei quantos de vocês Portugueses têm conhecimento do povo deste País, como aqui nasci e vivo posso lhes garantir que a hipocrisia é encontrada em cada esquina. Digo-lhes isto pois, temos Leis para tudo, mas nos falta fiscalização e severidade em sua aplicação. E quando algué é pego fazendo coisa errada, logo que dar um "jeitinho" de se safar. Do pequeno comerciante ao grande empresário; do analfabeto do pescador ao grande, é só se deparar com um fiscal ou policial que ele já vem com a conversa: "mas não dá pra quebrar o galho!"

E como a corrupção é grande, muitos usam dela para para continuar à margem das Leis.

As ações da Polícia Federal nesta operação tão divulgada, serve também para alertar e instruir sobre a existência das Leis e também para chamar a atenção para a degradação do meio-ambiente marinho.

Por falta de uma estrutura sólida de instrução, muitos formados em diversas faculdades não sabem o que é uma barreira de coral, o que se dirá das crianças e adolecentes que estão no início da vida escolar.

Não se pode julgar um trabalho de um Poder Constituído por outras ações que não foram divulgadas, o que quem sabe, a memória já nos falha.

Temos aqui pensamentos diversos sobre uma Instituição, Polícia, um é que ela não prende; outro que não fiscaliza e outro que não apena os culpados.

Disto é preciso deixar claro que as Polícias Federal e Civis (Estaduais), aqui no Brasil não têm o poder-dever de fiscalizar e sim de fazer o trabalho de polícia judiciária, coibir quanto um fato, anti-jurídico lhes é levado ao seu conhecimento. Assim, deve elas investigar, prender seus autores e levar o inquérito policial ao Pode Judiciário, para que este julgue as infrações cometidas, pois cabe ao Judiciário, por força da Constituição, julgar os acusados. 

A incumbência de garantir a manutenção da ordem pública, ou melhor dizendo, de dar segurança aos cidadãos, cabe às Polícias Militares dos Estados, estas incumbências são chamadas de policiamento ostensivo e preventivo.

E, por fim, não cabe às Policias Civis e Federal brasileiras, sair às ruas para fiscalizar retirada ilegal de corais ou de árvores; esta tarefa cabe ao IBAMA (Instituto Brasileiro de Meio-Ambiente) que é ligado ao Ministério do Meio-Ambiente e este órgão deve estar estruturado para realizar a fiscalização que lhe cabe e que aqui no Estado de São Paulo, tem uma parceria com a Polícia Militar, que se chama Polícia Ambiental (Antiga Polícia Florestal).

No mais, apenas é necessário registrar que as Polícias Fedral e Estaduais (Civis) aqui no Brasil apreenderam toneladas de drogas e armas no ano passado, isto é atribuído ao serviço investigativo que à elas lhes é dado por Força de Norma Constitucional.

É preciso separar o joio do trigo, dar publicidade as ações das polícias é também parte da estratégia de mostrar que a situação, por pior que esteja, não está abandonada. 

Há sim, muito que fazer, não restam dúvidas.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> Olá Abílio
> 
> 
> É que aqui no Brasil as pessoas têm o péssimo hábito de dizer: "Se o governo é corrupto, todos podem fazer o que quiser", com a natureza, inclusive; afinal o governo é corrupto!.
> 
> É por isto que estamos no patamar que estamos, frente às Nações do Velho Continente.
> 
> Não sei quantos de vocês Portugueses têm conhecimento do povo deste País, como aqui nasci e vivo posso lhes garantir que a hipocrisia é encontrada em cada esquina. Digo-lhes isto pois, temos Leis para tudo, mas nos falta fiscalização e severidade em sua aplicação. E quando algué é pego fazendo coisa errada, logo que dar um "jeitinho" de se safar. Do pequeno comerciante ao grande empresário; do analfabeto do pescador ao grande, é só se deparar com um fiscal ou policial que ele já vem com a conversa: "mas não dá pra quebrar o galho!"



Ricardo felizmente eu conheço bem o Brasil e alguns dos seus habitats como Fernando de Noronha, Amazonia e Pantanal e subscrevo tudo o que escreves aqui mas tambem deves saber que tudo isto e fruto de uma cadeia viciada e de dificil soluçao que e corrupçao - economia decadente em certas zonas do pais - pouca intruçao escolar tambem nalgumas zonas - e o famoso jeitinho Brasileiro em que para tudo se arranja soluçao.

Na verdade o que penso e que em certos sitios as coisas estao tao mal que todos tentam "quebrar o galho" como podem e sao essas, e outras, situaçoes que levem a atitudes menos correctas tipo o policial que aceita uns reais para nao multar, pois da multa nao ve dinheiro e assim sempre recebe o salario e ganha uns extras. Infelizmente dessa bola de neve acaba que muita coisa se degrada e as coisas para voces acabam por ficar piores.

Fico triste que assim seja porque o Brasil e um pais que eu adoro e para o qual ja pensei em ir viver mas tambem aconselho aos turistas que ai vao para qu enao fiquemsomente nos seus hoteis e praias privativas e arrumadas. Vao ver como e o Brasil real, as casas das pessoas, em vez de irem para Salvador ou Praia do Forte visitem tambem Lauro de Freitas (cidade satelite) por exemplo e terao uma opiniao diferente e mais real do que e o Brasil realmente.

Para finalizar quero dizer que  estou de acordo com essa operaçao policial e so tenho pena que nao as façam mais vezes e tambem noutras areas que nao so os habitats marinhos ate porque infelizmente continuam a chegar aos aeroportos portugueses pessoas trazendo seres silvestres e as vezes ate ovos de Arara. Continuem a fiscalizar e sejam duros...


Um Grande Abraço

Pedro Venancio

----------


## António Vitor

A repressão também não leva a lado nenhum...
já dizia o outro no meio é que está a virtude!

Aqui se apanhares um pintassilgo e o meteres numa gaiola, grande crime...
Mas se cimentares, relvizares para campos de golfe (relva não produz sementes para os pintassilgos) uma zona onde haja vegetação silvestre, da qual o pintassilgo se alimenta, já não há problema...
 :Big Grin: 

portanto teremos numa determinada área ausência de pintassilgos, e quem comete o maior crime, aquele que mete o pintassilgo na gaiola...


Outro caso hilariante, é se meteres outra vez na gaiola um coelho bravo ou perdiz, grande crime...
mas se o matares pela caça já é ok...

zonas de caça associativa eliminam os predadores, já que estavam a falar do homem ser o predador maior, para assim poderem caçar mais...impunemente, ganha o estado, ganha o caçador, pelo menos inicialmente, e quem perde sempre a natureza...
Sem predadores os animais doentes, propagam doenças...mas quem é afinal as pessoas que gerem as tais zonas de caça associativa da moda?
pessoas sem formação a maior parte...

Curioso é ser possivel em espanha capturar e engaiolar certas espécies selvagens desde que com autorização...
resultado criam perdizes, e depois vendem aos portugas perdizes domésticas, dizimando e misturando-se com as autoctones portugueses que possivelmente nem pertencerão á mesma subspécie....embora à primeira vista sejam iguais...

E assim se faz a ecologia em Portugal.

Destroi-se tudo e não fica nada...e depois falam do Brasil...epá países irmãos hábitos parecidos
lol

legislação incoerente e não fiscalizada, é ainda pior que nenhuma...

----------


## Carlos Dias

> A repressão também não leva a lado nenhum...
> já dizia o outro no meio é que está a virtude!
> 
> Aqui se apanhares um pintassilgo e o meteres numa gaiola, grande crime...
> Mas se cimentares, relvizares para campos de golfe (relva não produz sementes para os pintassilgos) uma zona onde haja vegetação silvestre, da qual o pintassilgo se alimenta, já não há problema...
> 
> 
> portanto teremos numa determinada área ausência de pintassilgos, e quem comete o maior crime, aquele que mete o pintassilgo na gaiola...
> 
> ...



É pá agora é que acabaste como os moralistas  :yb624:   :yb624: , falam falam e não os vejo a fazer nada :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

Isto parece um deserto natural ou artificial...sim portugal...
praticamente só há pombos e pardais telhados...
 :Big Grin: 
E no mar as coisas estão pouco melhores...

e temos das legislações mais repressivas de todas da europa...
O problema é cultural, o povo, se quiser proteger protege...


lembro-me de ter visto pela primeira vez um estorninho ao perto (vivo, morto já tinha visto muitas vezes cá)...foi na holanda e cá há muito e muitos milhões mesmo!

só que na holanda o POVO não os mata....
logo as pessoas não são uma ameaça

proteger a natureza se querem mesmo proteger a natureza, só mudando mentalidades, ou colocar a natureza na tal viabilidade enconomica, seja ele turismo ou o que quer que seja, não de campos de golfe mas sim de ecossistemas intactos...

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

> ...
> 
> E assim se faz a ecologia em Portugal.
> 
> Destroi-se tudo e não fica nada...e depois falam do Brasil...epá países irmãos hábitos parecidos
> lol
> 
> legislação incoerente e não fiscalizada, é ainda pior que nenhuma...


Pois é António, sinto vergonha quando ouço pessoas a dizer porque o governo é corrupto, elas também podem fazer o que bem deseja à margem da Lei.

Infelismente precisamos de uma formação cultural bem sólida aqui no Brasil, pois quando disse que vejo pessoas que possui doutorados e que se deparam frete a aquário de coral, diaem "que planta linda, que árvorezinha bonitinha". Nem se dão conta de que realmente estão vendo, portanto, a instrução desde cedo é que poder-se-ia mudar tal situação.

Quando dizes "epá países irmãos hábitos parecidos", é que este País continental chamado Brasil, foi sempre, desde seu início alvo de exploração trazidas pelo Reino Português da época (não entendam malu o que digo, pois sou filho de um honrada Portuguesa), creio que esta verdade histórica que é ensinada nas escolas contribui para esses hábitos ilegais -não que não se deva ensinar às crianças esta etapa de nossa história- mas também não deve ser este apenas o único ensinamento, penso que deve-se mostrar às crianças que não se deve degradar, dar jeitinho nas coisas erradas e, sim, mostra-lhes o que é ser um cidadão de verdade.

Sei que não é tão fácil como aqui escrevo, são 500 anos de ensinamentos errados ou distorcidos e que para qualquer governo, manter seu povo ignorante, é muito mais fácil de se governar.

Destarte, fica assim um sonho, o de que um dia -se existir o futuro- poderemos ver a população mundial em harmonia com o resto da natureza, pois dela também fazemos parte.

----------


## Abílio Oliveira

Olá .

   Penso que nos estamos a afastar do tema inicial que foi levantado. Concordo que países e governos corruptos não ajudam na preservação do ambiente. Mas o nosso hobbie mais cedo ou mais tarde acaba por interferir se não for controlado  por pessoas idóneas e sem interesses paralelos.  Nós os humanos, sendo teóricamente seres com uma inteligência superior, devemos ter noção e consiência de quando é imperativo parar, doutro modo quando der-mos conta não temos barreiras de corais, não temos florestas tropicais, não temos savanas africanas,..., para podermos mostrar aos nossos descendentes.
Quando vamos de férias para um país tropical o que é que procuramos?
Cimento?, Ou será que procuramos ver e conhecer o que ainda há de raro, como a natureza?
Se tivermos cuidado, talvez deixe de ser tão raro.. se não podera a passar a ser  extinto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Abílio.

----------


## António Vitor

concerteza, mas o problema é que as populações nativas por exemplo da amazonia, precisam de ter os mesmos privilégios que eu ou tu...
dinheiro, roupa, comida, etc...

Se a Natureza lhes der, concerteza que a irão explorar, até à morte da natureza, se a sobrevivência disso depender.
Dúvido que este hobby seja assim tão massificado, não tem grande impacto, agora, certos asiáticos gostam de comer peixe vivo.

Peixinho capturado por vezes porque a demanda é muita com cianeto.

No hobby isto é parcialmente impossivel porque um qualquer comerciante responsável, não gosta de fazer negócio para depois vir a adquirir cliente insatisfeito, ou pior ainda sem a venda do tal peixe, depende do comerciante, mas os maus comerciantes, desaperecem...em principio...

Agora pensem no que o tal cianeto faz nos corais se o peixe for capturado junto aos corais.
pois...
A demanda de corais e rocha viva tem impacto, países como portugal devem ter um ligeiro impacto, agora países grandes como os EUA, devem ter um tremendo impacto, mas a soolução não é impedir completamente a importação de material vindo dos recifes, é sim evitar a sobreexploração dos mesmos recifes, mantendo um preço mais alto para o material dessas origens...

E dando menos dinheiro aos intermediarios...e mais ao "produtor", assim estes sobrevivem com menos capturas, e o objecto de maior valor passa a ser o coral e não o peixinho para o mercado asiático.

Podemos ter rocha viva produziada artificalmente com grande qualidade, corais etc...tudo pode ser produzido, mas subsituir este negócio pelo tal artificial, seria talvez muitissimo mau para os recifes, estou a imaginar que os tais pescadores, recolectores de corais e rocha, assim tinham de se virar para outras fontes de receita, quiça bem mais prejudiciais para o recife, mas ...que importancia tinha para o pescador o recife, se não o poderia vender...

e então lá vem a tal ideia do cianeto e a captura de peixe vivo para os mercados asiáticos....

http://www.tracc.00server.com/Fisher...ide_index.html



> Fishing with cyanide for the live reef fish trade (LFT) is destroying coral reefs across Southeast Asia and the Indo pacific. The LFT exists to supply live, usually large fish, to gourmet markets in Hong Kong, Singapore and other Asian cities.


Pensavam que era este hobbye a dar cabo dos recifes?
Possivelmente este hobby indirectamente como fonte de receita alternativa pode estar a ajudar a prevenir a decadencia dos proprios recifes, porque afinal se matam os corais não os vendem depois...

Portanto se proibirmos a tal captura de corais e rocha viva e peixes dos recifes, podemos estar a contribuir para que as pessoas que aí vivem se virem para outras fontes alternativa MUITISSIMO mais lesivas para o proprio recife...

Espero que agora me compreendam melhor, vão ao alentejo, se não fosse a cortiça nem teriamos sequer 1% dos nossos sobreiros alentejanos...
percebem o que quero dizer?
Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Eu ouvi e li muitas vezes, e agora lamento, tambem reproduzi sem a devida confirmação de que a rocha viva era coletada industrialmente, sendo o calcario "minerado" utilizado como materia prima para a fabricação de cimento. 
A noticia informa que cerca de 90 toneladas seriam coletadas "manualmente" todos os anos e exportadas para atender o mercado aquaristico, eu de certa forma me revoltava com esse mineração e seu uso industrial.

Alguem tem uma informação concreta sobre isso?


Mauricio

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá a todos
As populações locais sempre se serviram de tudo quanto os rodeia e daí sempre tiraram o seu sustento,seja a caça,a pesca ou o abate de esta ou outra àrvore na floresta Amazónica,seja a colecta de corais para as suas habitações ou pesca para a sua alimentação nas zonas de Recife,seja igualmente a caça,as queimadas para lavoura o abate de àrvores etc,na Savana Africana,sem que isso alguma vez tivesse posto em risco todos estes Eco-Sistemas.
O que acontesse no momento,è que a ambição è maior que o Homem,seja ele de que raça,credo ou estrato social a que pertença e aonde quer que esteja.
Assim o que havia de ser feito por todos (governos,entidades reguladoras,populações mais informadas),etc,era deixarmo-nos de sinísmos e contribuir de alguma forma??? para tentar minimizar todos estes impactos.
Queiramos ou não todo o amante de aquáriofilia e não só (Cimenteiras) contribui e muito para o estado dos Recifes (contra mim falo),assim como pela demanda da nossa necessidade por madeira,seja ela para qual for a sua aplicação,contribui para o abate da Amazónia e de outras florestas.Também a caça furtiva em Àfrica tem a ver com a procura de espécimes exóticas que muitos de nós também gostamos de ter.
Assim... MAIS SINÍSMO NÃO.  
Um abraço a todos e penso estar na hora por essa razão,de este Post ser fechado.

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

> ...
> Portanto se proibirmos a tal captura de corais e rocha viva e peixes dos recifes, podemos estar a contribuir para que as pessoas que aí vivem se virem para outras fontes alternativa MUITISSIMO mais lesivas para o proprio recife...
> António Vitor


Viva 

Penso que o problema não é o destino das pessoas que trabalham com o extrativismo de rochas e corais pois, trabalham sob forma escrava, têm que retirar quilos e quilos para poderem comprar seus sustentos, todo o lucro maior vai para os grandes vendedores e exportadores. Para se ter uma idéia, essas pessoas ganham de 10 a 20 centavos de real por quilo retirado.

Na amazônia, pagam 5 centavos de real para cada 100 peixes neon, disco etc, para vender a mais de US100 no mercado internacional.

O que se precisa é dar melhores condições de vida para estas pessoas, no caso das rochas, porque não ensinar a fabricação de rochas artificiais, irão ganhar seu sustento da mesma forma e não agredir a natureza.

Respondendo ao Marício, não tenho informação sobre o uso das rochas calcáreas marinhas na fabricação de cimento, mas também não duvudo disto, até por que, há alguns anos retiravam os corais da costa nordestina, queimavam-o e depois misturavam à terra da fazendas para torna-la mais propícia ao plantio.

Já houve estudos no sentido de que as invasões de tubarões nas praias do Recife/PE se deram pois, ao dinamitarem parte da barreira de recife, abriram caminho aos animais, isto aliado à falta de comida em abundância para alimentá-los, estes tubarões acabam procurando alimento que muitas vezes somos nós seres-humanos.

Também não dúvido que tantas toneladas de rochas recifais são dirigidas ao ramo aquarista, isto é fácil de se perceber, é só calcular quantos quilos de rochas temos em nossos aquários. Aqui no Brasil, está sendo organizada uma Associação de aquaristas, para defender as intrasigências do Estado ao nosso ramo, assim, há um abaixo-assinado na net, hoje consta com 2191 assinantes, ora se cada um tiver em casa 50 quilos de rochas teremos mais de 100,000 kg de rochas.

É para se pensar o impacto desta ação extrativista que de nada simplória tem!

PS:Após terminar de escrever esta resposta e publica-la vejo este tópico, um comerciante anunciando a chegada de 650kg de rochas vivas. 




> Caros Amigos e Clientes,
> 
> Como muitos já sabiam e estavam à espera, chegou na passada 5ª feira mais uma importação de rocha viva da Indonésia.
> 
> No total chegaram cerca de 650Kg de rocha.
> 
> Deixo-vos aqui fotos de algumas peças.
> 
> 
> ...



Obs: Não pretendo atacar o amigo comerciante, que deve ter comprado com toda legalidade, apenas corroborar o disse. E mais pela análise das fotos, estas não se parecem com rochas brasileiras.

----------


## António Vitor

Eu disse que o preço ao produtor ou pescador ou recolector deveria subir, evitando os intermidiários.

Assim nem precisavam de capturar tanto para viverem melhor, e talvez preservassem assim a galinha dos ovos de ouro.
A culpa também é destas pessoas...se organizem porra! (acho que para os brasileiros esta palavra tem a conotação que os portugas davam há 500 anos)
mas que grande porra (orgão fálico, para não ferir as susceptibilidades), corrigem-me se estiver errado.
 :Big Grin: 

Agora não me digam que a aquariofilia é a principal responsável pela decadencia dos recifes, aumento de temperatura dos oceanos, poluição e no extremo oriente uso de cianeto contribuem talvez com 99% da tal decadencia...


para terem uma ideia, quantas toneladas de pedra tem um kilometro quadrado de recife?
deve ter mais pedra que a soma de todas as pedras usadas nos nossos aquários...
qunatos metros quadrados existe ainda de recife?
 :Big Grin: 

100 toneladas responsabilidade de brasileiros o impacto que têm no ecossistema é quase nulo...

nem 1% do impacto que tem tido a poluição e o aumento de temperatura oceanica...

O caso dos cardinais é paradigmático do que estou a dizer, os peixes na epóca seca costumam morrer, em poças, portanto a captura destes não destroi coisissima nenhuma, mas sim alimentar o povo da zona que tudo fará para preservar este ecossistema...
convém é serem bem alimentados e sem intermediários.

Se DEREM rentabilidade á natureza ela pode EXPANDIR, desde que haja um bom senso, é lógico se caputararem toda a rocha de uma determinada area, vai levar tempo a recuperar mas se capturarem numa maior área e deixando espaço contiguos  sem ser tocados, garanto que recupera, num ápice...

há que saber gerir...
agora destruir esta viabilidade economica é fundamentalmente errado.
É a minha opinião...

para os brasileiros que não sabem o que é cortiça em estado bruto, é a casca de uma arvore, que se autoregenera...

Acreditem se esta arvore nao possuisse esta viabilidade economica, em portugal nem 1% dos sobreiros existiriam...

e é uma das razões de não vermos uma explosão de eucaliptos no alentejo...

----------


## António Vitor

A minha opinião, é que o homem e a natureza não podem viver disassociados, somos parte do ecossistema geral, e temos impacto em todos, como como muitos disseram e bem, como predador supremo...

Aquilo que proibições cegas costumam fazer é tentar erguer barreiras artificiais, entre a natureza e o homem...
devo dizer que isso é IMPOSSIVEL!

Há que criar condições para que haja uma predação sem efeitos futuros...

Gostaria de deixar para os meus filhos e netos, recifes florestas, etc..etc...
e por isso mesmo estou convicto que o mal menor...é isto da aquariofilia...

poderia ser muitissimo grave se 50% da população mundial quisesse agora rocha viva...
 :Big Grin: 

Nos moldes como está acho que a aquariofilia é tipo a bacteria sozinha a querer matar o elefante...agora muitas bacterias...

O preço alto que pagamos se fosse 50% para os recolectores, como deveria, serviria de incentivo a esses recolectores preservarem o ecossistema deles...
Se acontecesse isso, não acontece, e portanto o impacto positivo que poderia ter a tal recolha de rocha etc...não existe...
e o recife sofre sofre de outras preversões...que poderiam ser evitadas, pela população local.

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

> ...
> 
> para os brasileiros que não sabem o que é cortiça em estado bruto, é a casca de uma arvore, que se autoregenera...
> 
> Acreditem se esta arvore nao possuisse esta viabilidade economica, em portugal nem 1% dos sobreiros existiriam...
> ...


Não nos jugue tão burros assim, somos Brasileiros, estamos num país de Terceiro Mundo, mas nem por isto somos tão ignorantes, principalmente os Brasileiros aquariofilistas que, por ser um hobby caro, tu não encontrarás nenhum aquário marinho em bairros probres ou favelas. Para você ter uma idéia alguns centimetros quadrados de acrílico que os chamamos de skimmer deltec e outros importados, pagamos o preço de de 2500 euros. Ou seja, este hobby é para uma seleta parte da população Brasileira, a minoria, diga-se.

Mas voltando o assunto, a extração de rochas vivas com emprego muitas vezes de explosivos é danosa à natureza, pode até não ser 100 toneladas usadas por nós aquariofilistas brasileiros ou estranggeiros, mas que não se pode negar o dano, isto não se pode.

Há sim, concordo contigo, quando diz que há outras formar de degradação da natureza, quer seja a marinha, quer seja de outras áreas. Mas todas estas práticas danosas de extração de madeira, rocha marinhas etc, eleva o conjunto das causas de degradação da natureza.

Nunca disse aqui que a aquariofilia é a causadora do aumento da temperatura da Terra. 




> para terem uma ideia, quantas toneladas de pedra tem um kilometro quadrado de recife?
> deve ter mais pedra que a soma de todas as pedras usadas nos nossos aquários...
> qunatos metros quadrados existe ainda de recife?


Nunca me aventuarei a pesar os rcifes de corais, até porque de não estudei engenharia, mas o disse e penso é que com muitos médotos já citados aqui, a causa pelo emprego deles pode ser mais danosa que propriamente a retirada das rochas.




> ...
> Se DEREM rentabilidade á natureza ela pode EXPANDIR, desde que haja um bom senso, é lógico se caputararem toda a rocha de uma determinada area, vai levar tempo a recuperar mas se capturarem numa maior área e deixando espaço contiguos sem ser tocados, garanto que recupera, num ápice...
> ...


Como também não sou biológo, arqueólogo ou coisa parecida (estudei Direito), não posso me atrever a dizer que se recuperaria um recife de corais, nos termos que propõem, em poucos anos, até porque, pelo que já li e assisti em documentários de pessoas ligadas a estas áreas de pesquisas, um recife de coral leva algumas centenas de anos para se formar, como também não pretendo viver nem mesmo uma centena de anos, creio que nunca mais veremos esta reconstrução.





> ...
> Há que criar condições para que haja uma predação sem efeitos futuros...
> ...


Também não consigo vislumbrar predações sem efeitos futuros, talvez seja minha ignorancia latina, ainda que sou filho de Portugueses.

E por fim, há que se também registrar, não é só no Brasil ou em países de Terceiro Mundo que as Leis não são cumpridas ou que também não se dê um dinheiro para se cometer ilegalidades.

É a minha opinião...

----------


## António Vitor

Nao estava a considerar ninguém de burro, afinal quantos portugas sabem o que é uma bananeira?

Muitos pensam que é uma árvore, isto porque não existe cá pelo menos no continente em quantidades visiveis, agora no brasil também julgava que não havia sobreiros, e portanto os brasileiros poderiam ser como os americanos e mesmo alemães que julgam que a cortiça promove o abate de arvores...
 :Big Grin: 
E são do tal 1ºmundo... e riqueza não tráz sabedoria...

o recife demora anos a recuperar CORRECTO, muitas gerações, mas curioso curioso, é que vi num documentário depois de ciclones ou tufões (na ásia dão este nome), terem arrasado completamente vastas áreas, aquilo recupera em pouco tempo.

Usam dinamite para apanhar a rocha viva?
isso eu não sabia...e claro isso é grave e lesivo, porque há outras alternativas. E talvez isso tenha impacto maior que os tais ciclones...

A PREDAÇÂO não é só Má, ela pode ser Boa, depende.
o homem tem de sobreviver, e com leis ou sem elas ele vai sobreviver.
Se existir recifes e estas pessoas necessitarem destes para sobreviver podes crer que o predarão com ou sem leis e com policia à mistura.

----------


## Christian Gnad

Não dúvido que a aquariofilia é nefasta para os reefs espalhados por esse mundo fora. 
Sem nós a industria não existia pelo que gostemos ou não somos indirectamente responsáveis pela morte de peixes e corais através de longas horas de transporte, bombas, cianeto, etc.

Nem quero imaginar o estado em que ficarão as areas por onde passam os "mercenários" que nada se importam com o futuro mas apenas com o lucro imediato, depois de retirarem toneladas de rocha viva, corais e finalmente peixes.

Acredito que haja no entanto, que começe a dar os primeiros passos, uma industria mais responsável, mais preocupada e que tenta não só causar, o minimo de danos possivel como também se preocupa em repôr e criar novos viveiros.

Mas como é que conseguimos, ao comprar, saber se a proveniençia é responsável ou irresponsável?

É importante também lembrar que aquilo que para nós tem ainda mais valor devido aos elevados preços a que compramos, e consequentemente nos ajudam a estimar e tentar recuperar o investimento em caso de desistênçia, para um americano que tem mais poder de compra e que compra a menos de metade do preço, desmontar um aquario significa provávelmente em muitos casos, lixo. E há muito americano!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Mas como é que conseguimos, ao comprar, saber se a proveniência é responsável ou irresponsável?


 :Olá: Viva 
Há uma entidade, e deve haver mais, que desenvolve esforços para que o comercio e industria dos organismos marinhos de interesse ornamental, seja efectuado com regras que promovam a sustentabilidade ecológica e ambiental assim como financeira. Chama-se Marine Aquarium Council e certifica empresas cujas praticas cumpram os requisitos de sustentabilidade acima mencionados segundo uma norma internacional Mariculture and                      Aquaculture Management (MAM) international Standard

As normas são as seguintes:

Ecosystem and Fishery Management (EFM)  international Standard

Collection,                     			Fishing and Holding (CFH) international Standard

Handling, Husbandry and Transport (HHT) international Standard

Mariculture and Aquaculture Management international  Standard

Aqui a lista de operadores certificados a operar com United                      Kingdom

Aqui a lista de operadores certificados a operar com USA

Por exemplo, eu tenho um Pomacanthus xanthometapon que veio da Amblard que é uma empresa Francesa certificada como poderão ver nas listas, e o peixe está um primor. A Amblard é um dos muito exemplos de como se pode trabalhar de modo sustentado com beneficio para o meio ambiente, para as populações locais, para a economia, para nós.

Se todos exigirmos proveniências certificadas como as acima listadas, as probabilidades melhoram para todos e tudo, sustentabilidade dos recifes, do meio natural, das populações locais que passam a ser agentes mais responsáveis e evoluidos, do comercio, da actividade. Não será perfeito mas é um grande passo nesse sentido.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## António Vitor

Pedro Nuno, esta é a forma mais correcta de o fazer, proibir tudo e tudo, a longo prazo é nefasto, pelo que já tinha referido, agora exigirmos a tal proviniência acho que é o passo a dar, mesmo que paguemos um pouco mais...

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Se todos exigirmos proveniências certificadas como as acima listadas



Pois é, mas não seria mais correcto haver uma entidade fiscalizadora que exigisse, tal como na carne, um certificado de proveniência com data, dados da captura, quarentena efectuada, ete, etc, ao pé dos animais em causa?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Pois é, mas não seria mais correcto haver uma entidade fiscalizadora que exigisse, tal como na carne, um certificado de proveniência com data, dados da captura, quarentena efectuada, ete, etc, ao pé dos animais em causa?


 :Olá: Viva Christian
Mais do que fiscalizar importa educar e pensa se fazes algo em que não acreditas ou sentes ou percebes e vives se não fores obrigado a fazê-lo...Ou aprendemos todos e nos tornamos responsáveis ou então não funciona porque "mal o fiscal esteja a olhar para o outro a lado". Certificar mais do que atestar cumprimento e capacidade é educar, evoluir.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Christian Gnad

> ou então não funciona porque "mal o fiscal esteja a olhar para o outro a lado"


Isso faz-me lembrar a "anedota" dos dois fulanos que vão num camião. 
Diz um para o outro: Cuidado, vamos entrar num túnel que tem de altura máxima 2.20metros, e o nosso camião tem 2.50.
Responde o outro: E então? estás a ver algum policia por perto? :SbBaiserProfilDroit:  

Infelizmente acho que uma grande percentagem das "gerações adultas em curso (GAC :SbSourire21:  )" apenas funcionam por imposição/proibição. São muitos anos a "engolir", muito recalcamento. Para dar um exemplo actual, basta ver a lei do Tabaco. Muitos não fumadores que antes não tinham sequer coragem de pedir a um fumador para ter cuidado com o fumo pois estava a incomodar, agora se apanham um distraido a acender um cigarro num local proibido, são capazes de se pôr aos berros a chamar-lhes mal educados e pior...
Tenho pena mas são precisos muitos anos para (re)educar mentalidades e maneiras de ser e pensar.
Felizmente acho que a Geração que está agora a chegar aos 18 está em regra melhor, e aquela que não o está é em parte por culpa da GAC que não sabe educar convenientemente os filhos, dando-lhes até corda e incentivo para estes desrespeitarem por exemplo os professores.

Mas tenho esperança :yb663:  

Abraço

----------

